# Close Call...



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I went to the doctor the other day because my eye was all red and puffy, and they sent me to the opthomologist (spelling?) at the hospital.Well, I thought it was from allergies, so I didn't really think much of it.Little did I know, I could have lost my eyesight!!! I have an ulceration on my cornea and they aren't sure if it was from bacteria or a parasite.They gave me antibiotic eye drops for it that I have to use every 2-3 hours.I go back to the opthomologist tomorrow morning to find out if it's working or not. But, they said that if I had waited any longer to come in, I would have either had to get a cornea transplant or loose my eye.I guess I'll have to start taking things like this more seriously because I wasn't going to do anything about it.It's not red anymore, so I guess the drops are working.I'll post tomorrw on what I find out...hopefully it's good news.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Don't look for cornea trouble, it will come to you. Be well, Empress, and mind those eyes in future!

PS: My signature is purely coincidental.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm living proof that you can't wait too long to get medical problems straightened out. It would be a real bitch for someone at your age to suddenly lose their eye-sight. Make sure you follow the doctor's order's to a T. Good luck, and take care of those peepers!


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanx guys! I just got back from the doctor. He said I will be fine and that it was going away.They limited my eye drops to once every 8 hours,and I go back in 3 weeks so they can see if it goes away completely.  I'm glad that's over with...they just about blinded me with all those lights they stuck in my eyes. I'll have a headache for at least the next 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn that is bad, I hope you're ok and everything works out.  

~~Bill~~


----------

